# интересует качество



## tema (9 Фев 2012)

Всем привет! Господа и дамы, позвольте, пожалуйста, поинтересоваться продукцией фабрик Pigini, Scandalli, Borsini. Меня, в часности, интересует качество материяла, звучания (голоса цельнопланочные или нет, если нет, то уступают ли они цельнопланочным юпитеровским голосам), механики в сравнении с баяном "Юпитер". 
Какие модели выше перечисленных фабрик-производителей составляют конкуренцию баяну "Юпитер"?

Заранее спасибо за информацию.


----------



## ze_go (9 Фев 2012)

Вам что, лень почитать форум? :diablo: 
Вопрос пережёван до оскомы. :bad:


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (11 Фев 2012)

*tema*, почитайте например вот эту тему - http://www.forumklassika.ru/showthread.php?t=32804


----------

